# Rat vs Cat



## Arch (13 Mar 2011)

So, I have a Catrike. Night Train, of this parish, has a KMX he acquired with a broken back, and fixed by welding in a section of bunk bed tubing - more Rat trike than Cat. Just recently he got it roadworthy, and suggested that Rat and Cat should meet. In true Rat style, the KMX sported a flagpole/light holder made out of a cut up clothes rack, and front mudguards fashioned from hardboard. Still, the Catrike doesn't even have front mudguards, so he had the advantage over me there.

Some friends from over on YACF, including User10119 who also hangs out here, were planning a gentle ride out today, to include Mr CrinklyLion, and both cubs, so the pace was likely to be sociable, and there was a pub lunch on offer. So a plan was hatched, and Night Train and the Ratrike duly arrived to join the fun.

The day didn't bode well to start with - a general greyness progressed to slight precipitation, and then definite precipitation. We went and fetched the Cat from my Secret Bunker anyway, in the hope that it might cease. Then we found that the Rat had a soft tyre. No hole could be found, so we pumped it up and hoped for the best. It was still raining though, when we set off towards the Millennium Bridge, to meet CL, Mr CL, Eldest and Smallest Cubs (9 and 3 respectively) and Kim, who was also going to be recumbent on a Streetmachine. While we waited Night Train fettled his cleats (oo-er, Missus), and then a bright light on the cyclepath proved to be Kim's bike and we were quorate. We moved on quickly to prevent chilling and moistness, although (whisper it) there was some brighter sky to the south - fortunately, we were heading south. 












There was a little bit of road to negociate, just enough for a passing car to hit a waterfilled pothole and propel the contents directly into my face, and then we were on the Racecourse, and the Selby bikepath. Our next important destination was The Sun - just after the racecourse is the beginning of the scale model of the Solar System. We posed for a picture, and some of the party played on the concrete BMX humps under the road bridge - a natural home for th KMX, or the 9 year old on an Islabike, perhaps less normal for a chap with a 3 year old in a childseat - nonetheless, the 3 year old loved it! We didn't like to mention it out loud, but the rain had stopped...






So, on past the inner planets, through Bishopthorpe, (more or less where the Asteroid Belt would be), then Jupiter and the bridge over the river at Naburn, and Saturn, and then it was a sharp right off the tarmac and onto a gravel track and into Naburn proper for the pub. Carvery lunches all round, and an interesting discussion, prompted by Smallest Cub, on the likely outcome of a horse on a trampoline on the moon. Important stuff. Having expended at least 3 calories on the ride out, dessert was deserved, and proved to be a selection of the biggest desserts ever seen - about a pint of custard on my treacle sponge!






Once we've stuffed ourselves it was decided that the Outer Planets deserved a visit, and hey! the sun had come out!, so it was back to the path, and onwards, on the long stretch to Uranus (quiet at the back please!) and Neptune, and eventually Pluto. Yes, yes, Pluto's not really a planet any more, but it was when they built the model. Night Train had been complaining (in a stoical fashion) of a pain in the knee, and I was concerned he might damage himself, but he said it was daft not to see the thing to the end, so we went all the way to Pluto, including the last little bit up the ramp, as it doesn't sit beside the path like the others, but on a little hillock. Night Train supposes this is to represent Pluto's digression from the eliptical plane, and he might be right - it hadn't occured to me before. Having paid homage to the god of the Underworld, there was some swapping of mounts - Mr CL had a go on the Streetmachine, and CL and smallestcub had a go on my Catrike - smallestcub had to tuck his feet up on the seat while I pushed, but he helped with the steering, and claimed to enjoy it.






Then it was back inwards. Night Train remarked that it ought to be easier, being assisted by the gravity of he sun, but that didn't seem to work. His knee was hurting a fair bit, but the beauty of a recumbent is that one can relax a fair bit, and this he did, apparently meditating his way through the pain, while keeping half an eye on me in front for direction. However I decided we'd take the slightly shorter route home anyway, leaving the path at Naburn to head for Fulford and the Secret Bunker. This route took us past the back entrance of the Designer Outlet mall, so we popped in to use the facilities, and stop for a reviving coffee. Then it was a short hop to put the Cat away, load the Rat into the car, and send Night Train on his way, loaded with half a coffee cake courtesy of CL, and knee swiftly recovering once the constant pedalling stopped - one soon realises that a flat route is double edged - no uphills, but also no downs, so very little freewheeling.

All in all, a most successful ride. The Rat performed it's first ride of any distance without losing any parts, and Night Train covered more miles in one day I believe, than in the previous year, and certainly his longest recumbent ride. The Cat, was, as ever, impecably behaved, and didn't eat the Rat for breakfast. They certainly made an eyecatching pair!


----------



## Night Train (13 Mar 2011)

It was good fun, riding the radius of the Solar System and most of the way back. 

It is true that this has been a longer run then I have done since my teens. Last year was next to no milage and the year before was a handful of trips of around 3 miles to the theatre and back and the occasional garage and B&Q visit, also of no more then 3 miles.

I think overall Arch reckoned on about 25 miles all in with the odd bits of riding and detours.

I'm quite impressed the Ratrike survived the run The only troublesome thing being a juddering rear brake disc. This could be down to too many tailslidey turns at speed while playing on the BMX bumps. Can't get the video to work on Arch's links.

The telescoping clothes rack pole turned out to be useful when getting under some height restrictions on the way back and the hardboard mudguards worked wonderfully well. They may need some more work as there isn't much space between the front wheels and the bar grips. I may add some extensions to the bars to bring them over the top of the wheels and flat with the controls there. It seemed more comfortable resting my hands in that position while meditating! (A head rest would also be a good addition I think.) That would solve two problems, the access to the grips and controls and the annoying mirrors that show everything but the view behind. I should be able to move the mirrors outboard a little more, with the bars extended, so I can see around me rather then attempting (and failing) to see through me. The mirrors are a little too convex and show a panaramic view from my elbow to 90degs to each side and within my peripheral vision!

Not really sure about my right knee problem. It was only painful while spining the cranks regardless of the pedal load, it hurt as much on the flat and no more so when climbing the steep muddy dirt track up to Pluto. It also hurt when holding the accelerator pedal still on the long drive home and required a fair bit of shuffling to keep the pain down. It seems more like an RSI problem.

It was great seeing everyone there and pitting Catrike against Ratrike. Though the Catrike was superior by miles both in build and rider I think there was no embarresment from the Ratrike.

I might be pursuaded to do this again, if my knee holds out. May visit my GP for some advice.


----------



## User10119 (13 Mar 2011)

Nice to meet you Night Train!


----------



## Globalti (14 Mar 2011)

Your juddering rear brake is probably contaminated with oil. Put the pads in the dishwasher and clean the disc with alcohol.

Have you calculated your warp speed out to Pluto and back?


----------



## Arch (14 Mar 2011)

Globalti said:


> Your juddering rear brake is probably contaminated with oil. Put the pads in the dishwasher and clean the disc with alcohol.
> 
> Have you calculated your warp speed out to Pluto and back?



According to the info at the far end, a steady 10mph scales up to well over the speed of light, so you arrive younger than you started.


I don't think I posted the video, I'll fetch the link now...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59866846@N02/5523493363/

With the usual apology for the wittering commentary from yours truly.

NT, I can email you the rest of the pics from the day. Yes, it was just about 25 miles in all - a quarter century! 

I hope the knee settles down, I was very impressed with your keeness to press on to Pluto despite the pain, and knowing that every astronomical unit out meant another back... Still, we all needed to work off those puddings!

As the eldest cub said as he sailed past us on the return; "Crikey, I'm tired...."


----------



## Night Train (14 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1336393"]
Nice to meet you Night Train!
[/quote]

Nice meeting you too, the cubs are most entertaining. 


I think, from reading the infomation board at Pluto that a cyclist would be traveling at ten times the speed of light, that would be Warp 2. I think we were a little less and at times I must have been on impluse power.

My knees feel a little achey today but my thighs are on fire this evening!
I think I am a getting a bit of a migraine starting as my eyes hurt now and I've had to turn the lights off.

I'll strip the rear brake down and have a look at it for oil, I did oil the moving parts of the caliper last week so maybe a little too much oil used.


----------



## Arch (14 Mar 2011)

Night Train said:


> Nice meeting you too, the cubs are most entertaining.
> 
> 
> I think, from reading the infomation board at Pluto that a cyclist would be traveling at ten times the speed of light, that would be Warp 2. I think we were a little less and at times I must have been on impluse power.
> ...



Will we have to call you Night "Thighs of Fire" Train, from now on?

I hope the headache doesn't develop into anything worse, sorry to hear about it.

Funny you mention impulse power, as our electric truck crawled back to base today, her indicators stopped working, we were joking about Scotty saying "I'm givin' it all I've got Captain!" and whether the twin nacelles on the Enterprise should have housed indicators and reversing lights....


----------



## Scoosh (8 Apr 2011)

Nice write-up and sounds a great conversation piece all about the solar system, time, speed and all sorts of wonderful space physics





NT - I had (what sounds like) a similar knee pain after a longish ride a couple of years ago. It was solved by a small adjustment to the cleat position on my right foot. Might be worth checking.

Useful refs here and here.

HTH


----------



## Night Train (18 Apr 2011)

That's really useful, Scoosh, thanks for the links.

I did have to adjust my cleat at the bridge at the begining of the ride as they felt very wrong from having been used on my upright. However, they still didn't feel quite right but not enough to warrent constant fettling throughout the ride.

I also have a long standing ligament injury from my school days as a sprint runner and long jumper that were never properly dealt with then and have plagued me ever since.

Having just been out for a ride on a borrowed Brompton I am rapidly thinking that upright riding is definately worse for my knees then recumbent riding.

Maybe it is time to put the Marin Hawkhill up for sale.


----------



## markg0vbr (18 Apr 2011)

if you ride the path with the extra mass of a fully loaded trike at above 15mph you have to stop under the bridge for at least six minuets or you would cause York to turn inside out, some people have postulated this has already append


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Apr 2011)

Did that route on the Street Machine a few years ago as part of my Trans-Pennine Trail trip

Couldn't find several planets!


----------



## Night Train (18 Apr 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Did that route on the Street Machine a few years ago as part of my Trans-Pennine Trail trip
> 
> Couldn't find several planets!



Which ones had you lost?

They were not all on the same side of the route and Pluto was up a dirt track.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Apr 2011)

Night Train said:


> Which ones had you lost?
> 
> They were not all on the same side of the route and Pluto was up a dirt track.



Pluto was one, I can't remember the other one.

Mind you we were touring so didn't look that hard and it was undergrowth that was the issue.


----------



## Night Train (18 Apr 2011)

Pluto is the easy one. 

At the outer extremities where the information board is there is a track heading up the slope to Pluto.





It's up this track.





This is Arch walking up there. I rode up on the Ratrike in 1st gear with lots of wheel spin.


----------

